# Canondale Super V-900 Comp (Back on the trail)



## Coop (Jan 27, 2008)

Hey riders, I am just about to get back into riding after about a 8 year hiatus from the sport. Before I moved to upstate NY 8 years ago I sold my Trek-8500 HT to my best man, before then I rode mostly all cross-country for about 3 years. Since then I got married and drank allot of beer and decided its time to ride again and get back on the trail. I just bought on e-bay a 1997 Cannondale Super V-900 comp FS bike in like new condition for $300 which retailed for over $1,600 new (I know the technology is old but the funds are low.) My question is as follows: I only intend on using this bike / frame to get back into the sport depending on how the frame holds up. I'm yet to receive the bike and should have it by the end of next week. My intention is to move into some down hill as I progress over the season. I would like to upgrade all of the components on the bike. Next winter I would like to move all the new components to a new frame. I am a big guy 6'4" 245lb with a big build. My main concern out of the gate is suspension. This is my first FS bike and I do not know much about suspention. The V-900 has Head shocks that does not have much travel and I would like to upgrade to something with more travel. The rear suspension is Fox Vanila. With my weight what would be recommended for a replacement spring in the rear? Can I change the rear shocks and what should I look for? I see I can get like a 600lb spring for a good price on e-bay, is that workable for my weight with some light downhill riding? And the front shock, what should I look for in travel. The fork stem is 1.5" but I know reducers are available to drop the diameter.
Any ideas or thoughts from some experienced riders to get this old bike up to snuff.

I have copied the specs below. All thoughts are helpful and appreciated.

Thanks, Coop

Brakes: Shimano DEORE XT
Front Derailer: Shimano DEORE LX
Rear Derailer: Shimano DEORE LX
Cranks: CPI7 Cranks
Pedals: Wellgo
Rear Hub: Shimano DEORE LX 
Spindle: Shimano DEORE LX
Rear Rim: Mavic 220
Front Rim: Mavic 238
Front Shock: Cannondale Head Shock (can be engaged or disengaged)
Rear Shock: Fox Vanilla
Rear Swing Arm: Super V Active
Tire: (Front and Back) Tioga Fat 66-(Hardly used)
Grip Shifter: Sachs


----------



## Stinch (Aug 22, 2007)

I have a 99 Super V 900 that has been upgraded to what has been unofficially called an "Uber" V. Check out this thread over on the Cannondale forum. Lots of great information in the thread with advice on what to do and what to watch out for.

I've done this conversion and it has transformed the bike 1000%. The bike climbs and descends much better than it ever did before. I'd recommend posting in the above thread for specifics as there are many people who have upgraded their Super V into Ubers. Click on my signature for my web page that also describes the conversion to my bike.

Rich


----------



## Wiz (Dec 2, 2004)

Good lead Stinch.

I fixed up and gave my '95 Super V2000 to a friend last Summer. He was new to the sport and now is totally into it. I still think it's design is sexy & pretty fast.

Although I never thought about building it up to a gravity machine, I did bring it back to life for it's intended purpose; XC. I'd really worry about welds pushing the gravity thing to far. 

But that said, I put years of XC on that ride, I weigh 200 lbs & my Bud weighs 200+ lbs. 

Back in '01, when I lived at Whistler, I used it to get me to town & even XC'd the valley floor & most important... used it as beer beater. I thought that was going to be it's end...but NO, she lives on in the North East! I get such a kick out of seeing it alive & so glad I didn't sell it & but gave it away. That was the only way to go with my Super V & such memories.


----------

